# Edge and Minis



## Bigpapa7272 (Jun 7, 2013)

Just ordered a new edge. And have a question about minis... How the experience using the a92 and a93 minis vs the mini vox?

Can any enlighten me with their experience?

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------

